# Wie performance vom Notebook steigern?



## AeroX (29. April 2011)

Hallo und guten abend.

Hab zurzeit ein paar performance probleme mit meinem laptop. Der kommt i.wie nicht hinterher was ich machen will. 

Klicke ich auf itunes zb dauert es gefühlte 15min bis das mal öffnet. Genauso bei win media player... 
Dann startet er und kommt musik aber, der schmiert dann auch wieder ab, sodass ich nichts mehr drücken kann....

Was kann ich tun?

Folgendes ist verbaut:
Intel dualcore 2  2Ghz
2x2Gb ddr3 ram
320gb hitachi platte... 

mfg


----------



## Pagz (29. April 2011)

Windows neu aufsetzten und nur das Wichtigste installieren
Du kannst noch ein schnellere Festplatte/SSD kaufen, sonst lässt sich bei Laptops leider nicht viel machen


----------



## AeroX (29. April 2011)

Keine lust windows wieder neu drauf zu machen 

Ansonsten nur noch ne ssd ne?! Ich überleg mir das schon als, sollten die programme ja schneller starten undso ne?

mfg & danke schonmal


----------



## Pagz (29. April 2011)

Jop, eine SSD bringt besonders bei Laptops schon enorm viel. Wenn du das Geld hast, würde ich dir das auf jeden Fall empfehlen.  Dann musst du Windows aber erst Recht neu aufsetzten (auf die SSD)


----------



## AeroX (29. April 2011)

Okay dank dir erstmal. Wie ich es hasse es neu aufzusetzen  

Für andere tipps bin ich natürlich auch offen 

mfg


----------



## zombie82 (30. April 2011)

ich hatte das gleiche problem und es lag bei mir an den aktivierten "spielreien" des herstellers.
ich hab mich ein bisschen durch die dienste gewühlt, getestet und gegooglet, schon hatte das teil gefühlte 500% mehr performance xD

also als das notebook neu war brauchte es locker 5 min bis es hochgefahren und wirklich einsatzbereit war, nachdem ich einige sachen abgeschalten hatte war es nur noch knapp über eine minute.

viel glück beim "wühlen" und testen


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Beste Startzeit mit Vista war bei meinem Notebook ca. 45 Sekunden. 
iTunes reagiert aber auch bei mir träge. 

Man könnte eventuell auch die CPU wechseln.


----------



## Crymes (30. April 2011)

SSD und 4 GByte RAM, dann rennt er wieder


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. April 2011)

Ich dachte 2x2GB sind 4GB...


----------



## Crymes (30. April 2011)

Du brauchst ja auch nur noch Ne SSD.


----------



## AeroX (30. April 2011)

Joa 4gb ram sind schon drauf. Ne ssd wäre glaub ich auch das beste und damit würde man am meisten mitrausholen.. mal sehn wann ich mir die leisten kann 
mfg


----------



## Mistadon (30. April 2011)

Hi!

1. SSD
2. Sowas wie TuneUp Utilities, bringt irre viel
3. Wenn nicht mit TuneUp, dann mit nem anderen Programm: Autostarts deaktivieren, die du nicht brauchst!

Mein Notebook (60gb SSD, i7 620m) braucht knapp 30 sek. zum hochfahren und firefox starten ( <-also voll einsatzbereit)


----------



## AeroX (4. Mai 2011)

Danke, ich probier erstmal mein Glück mit tune up paar Sachen im Auto- Start deaktivieren  

MfG


----------



## Ezio (4. Mai 2011)

Windows runter und Ubuntu installieren.


----------



## AeroX (5. Mai 2011)

Ubuntu Benutzeroberfläche sieht aber nicht besonders toll aus


----------



## Ezio (5. Mai 2011)

nach deinem Geschmack vllt.


----------



## poiu (5. Mai 2011)

@TE 

windows neu aufsetzten bringt einiges, neue Treiber können auch manchmal bremsen lösen.

aber besitzt du einen Windows Datenträger^^



Mistadon schrieb:


> 2. Sowas wie TuneUp Utilities, bringt irre viel



bei unerfahrenen Usern vor allem irre viele Probleme


----------



## Desmodontidae (5. Mai 2011)

Wenn da ein Pentium Dual Core drin ist, schätze ich wird der Chipsatz auch nicht so der riesen Brüller sein. Je nach dem welcher dann zum Einsatz kommt lohnt die Investition in eine SSD wohl eher weniger, da hier ein großteil der Performance wohl an der beschränkten Bandbreite des SATA Anschlusse verpuffen wird. Und da es ja scheinbar eher um die Tatsache ging, das Programme extrem langsam laden und weniger darum, dass das OS langsam bootet, was aber wohl auch ein Problem sein wird. Geschweige den von optimaler BIOS Unterstützung der meisten preiswerteren Notebooks für SSDs.

Grundsätzlich steigern SSDs durch verkürzte Zugriffszeiten natürlich die gefühlte Performance, die Frage dabei ist jedoch ob man hunderte Euro ausgeben möchte um auf die selbe Kapazität kommen zu wollen, wie aktuelle Magnetscheiben HDDs, nur damit Programme schneller starten. Da würde ich eher in einen leistungsfähigeren mobilen Core Prozessor investieren um die allgemeine Performance 
hoch zu halten. 

Was aber schon genannt wurde: Neuinstallation des Betriebssystemes. Am besten von einer puren OS DVD ohne den ganzen Hersteller Müll. Allerdings klingt der Performanceverlust eher nach einer starken 
CPU Auslastung, was auch schon mal durch diverse Schadsoftware hervorgerufen werden kann. Auch einige Antischadprogramme (McAffee Testversion) scheinen mehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt zu sein, als etwas zu nützen. Auch typische Bremse: 2 Antischadprogramme oder am besten zig kostenfreie Scanner jeglicher Coleur dazu noch diverse Optimierungs "Tools" die den Autostart und die Dienste vollstopfen. Mein letztes Tuning Programm war der Systemdoktor von Norton unter Windows 98 SE, alles andere danach war nur noch Schlangenöl.

Auch sollte ein evtl. Hardwaredefekt nicht ausgeschlossen sein. Das kann von defekter HDD über defekten Ram bis hin zu überhitzender CPU und Drosselung gehen. Passt alles ins Fehlerbild. Wenn es von heute auf morgen aufgetreten ist, würde ich mal prüfen, welche Software installiert wurde seit dem oder ob EMails reingekomme sind, die man nicht zu ordnen konnte. Auch der Scan mit einer Live CD könnte vielleicht was zu Tage fürdern. 

Von Programmen wie TuneUp kann ich persönllich nur abraten. Viele Tuning Programme erkaufen sich die Performance gerne mal mit dem Verlust einiger wichtigen Systemdienste. Aber Registrycleaner FTW

Das interessanteste Erlebnis mit Tuneup war ein irreparabel beschädigtes Windows Betriebssytem nach der Deinstallation besagter Software. Grundsätzlich kann man sein System ohne irgendwelche fremden "Tools" alleine mit Boardmitteln stabil und performant halten. Unabhängig von irgendwelchen OC Programmen. Dazu noch ein vernünftiger VirenScanner (und jetzt bitte nicht Avira oder Avast sagen) alles wid gut!


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Mai 2011)

Man könnte ja die CPU Temp checken, dann weiß man auch, ob sie zu heiß wird. 
Wenn das der Fall ist, sollte man halt mal sein Notebook innen säubern.


----------



## Desmodontidae (6. Mai 2011)

Nun ja, innerhalb von Garantie und Gewährleistungszeiten würde ich dabei aber vorsichtig sein. Speziell vom Öffnen des kompletten
Gerätes ist abzuraten. Sofern der Kühler direkt unter einer Klappe versteckt ist, vorher schauen ob Siegel vorhanden sind.

Ggbf. reicht aber eine Reinigung nicht mal aus wenn bspw. der Lüfter hinüber ist oder (wie bspw. massenhaft Asus A7 Serie) die Wärmeleitpaste steinhart. 

Und Finger weg vom Staubsauger!!!^^


----------



## TigerFuchs (6. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe folgende Tipps. 

1. Autostart entrümpeln und wirklich nur das Nötigste laden lassen.
2. Alle Desktopspielereien ausschalten zb. Vista-Sidebar 
3. Automatische Updates ausschalten

Das hilft meisten schon


----------



## Obihamster (7. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir habe ich folgendes gemacht.

1. Original Betriebssystem wiederhergestellt (auf der Original 320 GB HDD mit 5400 u/pm) 
2. HDD rausgebaut und eine 120 GB SSD eingebaut.
3. ein Windows 7 Betriebssystem von mir aufgespielt. (da HP und leider auch die anderen Hersteller soviel müll mit draufspielen das die Laptops selbst wenn sie neu sind gradenoch fürs internet reichen)
4. Von HP die passenden Treiber runtergeladen und installiert (wobei z.B. das Net Framework von HP nichtmehr installiert wurde da es den Prozessor ständig zu 10 - 20 % auslastet).
5. Windows Update installiert und auch aktiviert (es auszuschalten wäre blödsinn da es ein unötiges Sicherheitsrisiko birgt oder du ständig selbst suchen müßtest). 
6. Meine Sicherheitssoftware und meine Programme die ich benötige installiert.

Fazit: der Laptop läuft super flüßig ( AMD Dualcore mit 2X 2,3 Ghz, 4 GB Ram und ner HD 6470M Grafik)
Ich bekomme keine ständigen meldungen von HP mehr irgendwelchen mist zu registrieren oder von HP werbung und es laufen nurnoch die Prozesse die ich auch brauche.

Müßtest du halt auf deinen Hersteller behziehen, aber sein eigenes Windows zu installieren ist glaube ich beim Laptop immer von vorteil da die Hersteller immer den größten quatsch mit draufpacken was die hälfte der Benutzer garnicht brauchen kann aber was immer im Hintergrund mitläuft. und selbst wenn du die Programme deinstallierst bleiben meist noch datenreste im system die es dann ausbremsen. 

Ist halt auch ne Frage wie gut du dich damit auskennst und das dann auch so durchführen kannst.  

und im Garantiefall installiere ich wieder die Original HDD und habe somit wieder einen ganz normalen HP Laptop 

Edit:  Und die Akkulaufzeit verlängert sich auchnoch dadurch, zum einen durch die SSD zum anderen dadurch das der Laptop nicht ständig irgendwelche unötigen Programme im Hintergrund ausführt und somit Prozessorlast braucht.


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

Es steht einem ja frei, solche Sachen auch zu deinstallieren, wenn man nicht neu aufsetzen will. 
Grundsätzlich ist es innerhalb der Garantiezeit so oder so egal was sich beim Einschicken auf 
der Festplatte befindet. HP liefert die Geräte fast immer wieder recovert zurück.
Softwareprobleme sind nix was die Hersteller kostenfrei machen,

Trotzdem ist es eine Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit und in der Regel, wenn kein HW Defekt
vorliegt, würde bei dem Fehlerbild auch einfach eine saubere Installation reichen damit
das Gerät wieder im normalen Rahmen funktioniert.


----------



## AeroX (8. Mai 2011)

Ja ich aber nur einen dual core drinne, deshalb nützt mir das wenig mit der ssd?

Und zu heiß wirds eig nicht, bisschen mehr als handwarm aber es wird auch nicht übermässig belastet. Also nur bisschen surfen, musik hörn sonst nix.. 

mfg

achja, und danke schonmal an alle!


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte nicht, dass es nichts nützt. Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinaus, dass die SSD vermutlich nicht mit der entsprechenden Performance laufen wird und vielleicht auch unverhältnismäßig
teuer ist bei einem eher preiswerten Gerät. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es Schwachsinn wäre.

Vielleicht wäre es aber dennoch ratsamer einfach mal zu schauen, welche Softwareleichen und Bremsen sich im OS verstecken, anstatt voreilig Geld auszugeben.
Und es ist bei den beschriebenen Ladezeiten weiterhin von einem Hardwaredefekt auszugehen.


----------



## AeroX (8. Mai 2011)

Hardwaredefekt? In welche richtung? Festplatte?!

mfg


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

Zum Beispiel. Ist auch am Wahrscheinlichsten. Aber wie schon erwähnt, ich würde mal schauen ob da nicht der eine oder andere Prozess nicht all zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt ist. 

Als Beispiel kann unter anderem der Windows Search Dienst mal eben die Reaktionsfähigkeit des OS um die Hälfte herab setzen.

Leider ist das ganze zu ungenau. Ansonsten geh einfach mal in die Werkstatt deines Vertrauens^^


----------



## AeroX (10. Mai 2011)

Danke danke!  
Seit dem kommt es nur noch selten vor, das das Programm so spät startet.

Naja jetzt noch ne Zwischenfrage: 

Kann man eine neue Tastatur mit Beleuchtung einbauen (lassen)?? 

MfG


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

Ich bezweifle, dass es das gibt^^
Selbst wenn kosten normale Notebooktastaturen in der Regel schon ca. 60,- aufwärts.
Ansonsten könntest du mal bei Acer selbst anfragen oder bei www.ipc-computer.de nachschauen oder anfragen.
Die Preise sind zwar nicht gerade weit unten, aber die haben in der Regel alles oder können es organisieren.

Eine USB LED Lampe mit Schwanenhals hingegen kostet ca. 10,-


----------



## AeroX (11. Mai 2011)

Danke  wenn's keine gibt, gibt's keine da kann man nix machen  

Ich guck aber mal rum.. 

MfG


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab zwar schon Dinge in Rechner gesehen, die jeglicher Vorstellung trotzen, aber ich bezweifle wirklich stark, dass es für die Serie eine beleutete Tastatur gibt.


----------

